# I felt babies!!!!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yippe!!!  I felt Ginger's babies!! They were having a PARTAY in there! Of course Ginger is a big booty head, and hated us touching her belly. This is the first time I am SURE I felt babies! Liz, you were right you can definatly tell the are kids and not the rumen! Anyways I am just so excited!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

> Liz, you were right you can definatly tell the are kids and not the rumen!


Are you feeling the left side instead of the right side?

Thats great you felt kids!! I never feel them until like a week before they kid


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It is so fun! No I was always feeling under her belly back towards her udder, but more towards the right side. It makes me think that maybe she is due in Feb! She is looking more "poochie" in her chacha, so we shall see!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's exciting isn't it!!! And you got it right, just in front of her udder and towards her right side, unmistakeable.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I tell you I have no idea why I can never feel them. In all these years, I have felt babies maybe twice. :shrug: Like I have said before maybe it is because they have so much fiber. :shrug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Lori, I'm the same 

Hmmmmm...... I wonder if I feel in the wrong place, I usually feel directly on the right side, the girls don't usually like me messing under their bellies


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I put her on the milkstand and feel them ( I feed her while I am feeling) Also I have noticed that they are more active at certain times of the day. Ginger HATES it lol. She is our worst to deal with while clipping too haha.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

How cool!!!! I haven't tried on anyone except Anna whom I'm not positive has settled yet. Anyway I felt today while she was standing with me for loves. She's got the best personality, actually all 3 of my Buttin'Heads girls do. I didn't feel any babies move though. 

I'm so glad you did though! At least one of us felt babies!!!!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Its so excting. Ive felt every baby before it comes out. I love it!! It's so amazing!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok just rub it in why don't you ....... first the warm weather and now feeling the kids *pout*


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> Ok just rub it in why don't you ....... first the warm weather and now feeling the kids *pout*


 I'm sorry. This week we are in the fifties mainly but next week we may go down to the fourties.

Really though it's been so unusually cold this winter. We just got out of the 10s and 20s last week.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe I can't help it *grins*. ALthough I have a LOT of time to wait!!! I ordered a barn cam today, and a farm banner for shows I went crazy, goat shopping lol.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

That is soooo cool Chels! I have yet to feel my babies, too. ?? I wonder what I am doing wrong. Oh well.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Well what I do is bump them lightly and then just wait for the movement. Sometimes you have to be really patient :roll:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah I have tried that :roll: LOL! I have tried countless tricks like that :lol: I think my girls just like to keep me from feeling 'em.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha, I would also think that if they were overweight that would affect it. Are your girls "round"?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL!! Why.. of course not.. hey.. not at all. :lol:! Guilty .


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you sure they are goaties? And not piggies!?!?!? :lol:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Hmm... you have a point. Maybe I should do some bloodwork! Come to think of it.. one of them is named Piggy. And they certainly make the same sounds! :lol:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! That's awesome!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ginger is an absoulute butthead when you try to feel her kiddies! It is quite funny really.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes you should see all the tap dancing going on at the feed trough when I'm feeling for udder development! Haha Some are ok, most jump and bop around.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yah today I was checking Misty's udder because I showed a friend her picture and they said "is that an udder already starting on her?" and I wasn't sure so I had to check. well she acted like I was killling her :roll: she ended up laying on the ground looking at me like "what are you doing to me I am only a poor goat" lol (Oh and yes she already has an udder at only 56 days! She is going to need a "wide load" sign by the time she gets coloser to kidding if she keeps up her current widdening around the middle.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley I do the same thing lol. When they are getting fed I do the "udder check" haha.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I can't wait for a week or so to pass so that I can feel again and see if Anna's is any bigger. Yay!!!


----------

